# Amplificador 50W



## Francisco Galarza (Ene 24, 2008)

Hola.
Acá les dejo un amplificador de 50W que diseñé a partir de el amplificador Hi-End aportado por Fogonazo:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-hi-end-igbt-s-11827/

Lo que tienen de distinto estos amplificador es que no usan la común realimentación de tensión, sino que usan realimentación de corriente. Con esto se obtiene un amplificador notablemente más rápido, con menor slew-rate y mayor ancho de banda.
Adicionalmente, tiene otros "lujos" en pro de mejorar la calidad.

Como siempre, me falta hacer el PCB. Voy a ver si empiezo o si alguien colabora.

El amplificador entrega 50W en 8 ohms y soporta cargas de 4 ohms tranquilamente.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 24, 2008)

Muy interesante tu adaptacion. Y te ahorras unos cuantos $$$$, Te felicito !

Ahora no recuerdo, pero cuando lo arme NO me resultaron caros los transistores de salida, al ver tu comentario sobre el precio actual me asuste.

Cuando lo simulaste, que THD te dio ?


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Ene 24, 2008)

1W - 1KHz - 8 ohms ---> 0.033%
1W - 20KHz - 8 ohms ---> 0.939%

50W - 1KHz - 8 ohms ---> 0.037%
50W - 20KHz - 8 ohms ---> 0.564%

Si sabés dónde comprar los IGBT's por favor decime.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 25, 2008)

Ojala me acordara. Creo que fue en Rodar pero 0% de seguridad. (Estas drogas me estan matando)


----------



## santiago (Abr 11, 2008)

muy bueno el amplificador francisco galarza
salu2


----------



## DJ DRACO (Abr 12, 2008)

Yo acabo de armar y probar con exito un amplificador de aproximadamente esa potencia. La onda de este amplificador es que estaba en pablin, con una tension sintetica de 80 voltios con 1,5Ah y entregaba 90watts. lo modifique para que funcione con +-20voltios y 3 amperes y entregue mas o menos 45watts. les paso el esquema y el pcb. si quieren pueden modificarlo, mejorarlo, criticarlo, etc, mientras sea de ayuda todo viene bien.


----------



## juanma (Abr 12, 2008)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Cuando lo simulaste, que THD te dio ?



Podes simular el THD? En que simulador?
Si hay algun tipo de tutorial sobre como hacerlo mejor todavia..

Saludos!


----------



## gaston sj (Abr 12, 2008)

dj dracco el de 45w los da con los de potencia los tips ? no creo que den 80 watios


----------



## Dano (Abr 12, 2008)

juanma dijo:
			
		

> Fogonazo dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En el mejor simulador que existe   , Multisim10, precisas tener buena RAM, sino vas muerto


----------



## DJ DRACO (Abr 20, 2008)

MUCHACHOS PERDON! En esta configuración hay un pequeño problema, no lo armen aun o verifiquen el circuito porque yo lo arme y sucede que tengo salida de tension en la salida de potencia y el capacitor electrolitico casi explota. otra cosita, los tip's 31 se calientan que dan calambre mientras los 32 ni se mosquean.

Creo que el problema consiste en los diodos, que debo colocarlos en direccion opuesta.

Necesito ayuda con este tema.


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Abr 20, 2008)

DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> MUCHACHOS PERDON! en esta configuración hay un pequeño problema. no lo armen aun o verifiquen el circuito pq yo lo arme y sucede q tengo salida de tension en la salida de potencia y el capacitor electrolitico casi explota. otra cosita, los tip's 31 se calientan que dan catinga mientras los 32 ni se mosquean.
> 
> creo q el problema consiste en los diodos, que debo colocarlos en direccion opuesta.
> 
> Se necesita ayuda con este tema.



Ese amplificador publicado en Pablin es un completo desastre. Es un insulto a todos los amplificador.
No veo la forma de que funcione.


----------



## santiago (Abr 20, 2008)

jajajajajajajajua y de pablin que NO es un insulto? no se de donde sacaron la mayoria de los circuitos rescato los con opamp por que los sacan de los datasheets
salu2


----------



## DJ DRACO (Abr 22, 2008)

De los que yo he armado funcionaron todos, y en que pagina no sacan los circuitos de los pdf? bueh, lo arme y funciono, la macana está en los díodos, pero tiene que funcionar, ademas yo lo modifique porque ese circuito no era asi.


----------



## MFK08 (Oct 10, 2008)

draco lograste hacer funcionar este circuito correctamente?


----------



## juanma (Oct 10, 2008)

Francisco Galarza dijo:
			
		

> más rápido, con menor slew-rate



No es mayor slewrate?

Lo armaste Fransisco?
Te guiaste por algun libro para hacerlo o fuiste haciendo un "copy paste" de otros amplificador?


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Oct 10, 2008)

juanma dijo:
			
		

> Francisco Galarza dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es cierto, mayor slew-rate. Gracias por el dato. Errores de distraído.

Tené en cuenta que no es un diseño 100% mío, es una adaptación de uno ya existente, así que la etapa diferencial y la etapa de ganancia de tensión es del original.
Lo que le modifiqué fue la etapa de salida para ponerle transistores bipolares conseguibles en el mercado, ya que el original llevaba IGBT's que no podía conseguir a un precio moderado. Ahora no recuerdo bien pero es probable que también haya modificado las corrientes de polarización de las últimas etapas.
La modificación la hice a mi criterio, con los conocimientos adquiridos en mis estudios y en el análisis de tantos amplificador. Así que sería un CTRL + C --> CTRL + V pero de mi mente =P
Tengo una maldita costumbre que es agarrar un diagrama que me gusta, analizarlo, simularlo, darlo vueltas para todos lados, modificarlo, comparar resultados y no armarlos.
Este no lo armé pero le tengo confianza. Si lo necesitara, lo armaría sin dudas.


----------

